# i7-5960x // H100i GTX ?



## Lasca (3. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich liebäugle momentan mi einer H100i GTX Wasserkühlung für meine CPU - wohnen wird der Prozessor in einem Fractal Define 5.

Geplant hatte ich mit einem Noctua D15 - allerdings hätte ich mich vorher besser informieren sollen, denn der Kühler ist größer als ich dachte. Ich würde zwar alles eingebaut bekommen, allerdings wird das ganze unglaublich eng werden und darauf habe ich eigentlich keine Lust.

Würde nun wie gesagt zu der KWK greifen da für mich die Lautstärke nicht wichtig ist und es mein Budget noch gut zulsasen würde.

Einwände? Wie ist die Kühlleistung im Vergleich zu dem Noctua, hoffe natürlich etwas mehr )


----------



## GrueneMelone (3. Dezember 2015)

Habe selber einen Noctua D15 und das Define R5. Passt gut alles rein, nur mit RAM muss man aufpassen, dass der nicht megahohe Heatspreader hat. Nur zu deinem Punkt. Kann höchstens bei einigen Mainboards zu Probleme mit dem ersten PCIe Slot kommen.


----------



## Lasca (3. Dezember 2015)

Ja ich hab ne GTX 980ti von Gigabyte mit dem Mainboard haut das schon hin, werden halt nur mm Platz sein zwischen Graka + Kühlkörper.

Und mein RAM ist ebenfalls recht hoch 8636210 - 32GB (4x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe selber die H100i GTX und ist ein super Teil. Du solltest nur die Lüfter gegen andere tauschen, die Stock Lüfter sind keine Leisetreter.


----------



## ricoroci (3. Dezember 2015)

Hole dir die h110i GTX.
Habe die h110i gehabt, war ein klasse teil!

Und die GTX ist die Weiterentwicklung.
Sieht zudem besser aus


----------



## Lasca (3. Dezember 2015)

240mm oder  280mm ? Sollten ja beide Größen passen?


----------



## ricoroci (3. Dezember 2015)

Die GTX ist 280mm, welche du leicht unterbekommen solltest^^


----------



## wooty1337 (3. Dezember 2015)

Wenn das Offset zum Mainboard größer ist als beim R4 ja, ansonsten wird es kniffelig. Es gibt die GTX überigens sowohl in 240mm (H100i GTX) und in 280mm (H110i GTX).


----------



## Lasca (3. Dezember 2015)

Ja ich hab beide größen gefunden - sorry, aber was ist das "Offset" lt. dieser Liste http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...-chart&usg=AFQjCNE6dPXpxBJco-1Jnaf9nNN71pi2iA funktioniert das wohl, ich möchte eh alle Käfige und Schächte entfernen!


----------



## ricoroci (3. Dezember 2015)

Kein Problem, habe extra 


ricoroci schrieb:


> ...Hole dir die h110i GTX...


geschrieben gehabt


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde den Radiator oben im Gehäusedeckel einbauen, dann brauchst du nix auszubauen. (240er Version)


----------



## wooty1337 (3. Dezember 2015)

Wie weit du den Kühler zur Seitenwand hin montieren kannst. Ansonsten kannst du mit einem 280mm Kühler in Bedrängnis mit den Kühlern und Steckplätzen des Mainboard kommen oder dem Lüfter an der Rückseite, da dieser ja breiter und länger als ein 240mm Kühler ist.

Edit: Laut Liste musst du, wenn du den Kühler in der Front montierst auf beide Festplattenkäfige verzichten und wenn die Ihn im Deckel montierst auf den Lüfter auf der Rückseite.


----------



## ricoroci (3. Dezember 2015)

Naja, wenn er die GTX oben raussaugend montiert, braucht er eigentlich keinen Lüfter an der Rückseite, somit kann er sogar einen leichten Überdruck erzeugen


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. Dezember 2015)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Wie weit du den Kühler zur Seitenwand hin montieren kannst. Ansonsten kannst du mit einem 280mm Kühler in Bedrängnis mit den Kühlern und Steckplätzen des Mainboard kommen, da dieser ja breiter als ein 240mm Lüfter ist.
> 
> Edit: Laut Liste musst du, wenn du den Kühler in der Front montierst auf beide Festplattenkäfige verzichten und wenn die Ihn im Deckel montierst auf den Lüfter auf der Rückseite.



Den rückseitigen Lüfter muss er nur bei der 280er Version ausbauen aber nicht bei der 240er.


----------



## wooty1337 (3. Dezember 2015)

Mein ich ja auch. Ich dachte das ergibt sich aus dem Kontext ^^


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. Dezember 2015)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Mein ich ja auch. Ich dachte das ergibt sich aus dem Kontext ^^



Das tut es aber ich wollte es nur klar stellen


----------



## Lasca (3. Dezember 2015)

Was ist der Unteschied zwischen 100i und 110i ? Edit  ich habs geschnallt 110i ist 280mm

Werde mir jetzt den  H110i GTX bestellen, Danke!!


----------



## the_leon (4. Dezember 2015)

Nimm doch den Arctic Liquid Cooler 240.
halb so teuer, und leise Lüfter.


----------



## Lasca (5. Dezember 2015)

Hey Leute ich brauch nochmal eure Hilfe, mein erster Eigenbau neigt sich dem Ende aber die Wasserkühlung macht mir noch Probleme ich raff gerade nicht wie ich das anschließen soll, habe einen 3-Pinn Stecker auf einen CPU-FAN (4-Pinn gesteckt sollte ja egal sein??) und die Lüfter mit den Anschlüssen der Wasserkühlung verbunden - funktioniert bisher nicht - ich habe noch einen SATA Stecker über und weiß nicht wo der hin soll steht auch nichts in der Anleitung ..EDIT Hab es hinbekommen ����


----------



## CochsyMC (5. Dezember 2015)

über den Sata-Stecker bekommt die Pumpe ihren Strom. Also anschließen


----------



## Lasca (5. Dezember 2015)

ja sorry ich hab mich nur gewundert das der wichtigste Stecker nicht mal ansatzweise erwähnt wird


----------



## wooty1337 (5. Dezember 2015)

Dir ist bewusst, dass du mit der aktuellen Anordnung der Lüfter keine Luft ins Gehäuse bekommst?


----------



## Lasca (5. Dezember 2015)

Wieso? Die Lüfter vom Radiator saugen ja Luft in das Gehäuse?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (6. Dezember 2015)

So wie die am Radiator verbaut sind nicht.

Die Lüfterblätter zeigen immer in die Richtung, aus der die Luft angesaugt wird. In deinem Fall zieht der Radi also die u.U. warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse.


----------



## Lasca (6. Dezember 2015)

Hm Sicher? Das wäre natürlich peinlich könnte schwören ich hätte die Lüfter richtig rum eingebaut, habe gestern mein 5960x 1 Stunde lang mit RealBench getestet bei 4,0Ghz und hatte Max. 64 Grad  und GPU 66 Grad was glaub nicht so schlecht ist?


----------



## the_leon (6. Dezember 2015)

Hast die normalen Caselüfter auch auf dem Radi??
Dann drauf achten dass beide reinpusten und sich nicht gegenseitig behindern...


----------



## Lasca (6. Dezember 2015)

Ne ne auf dem Radi sind die mitgelieferten SP Lüfter von Corsair, ich bin gerade auf dem Sprung mach Morgen mal mein Gehäuse auf und schau nach, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das die Radi Lüfter reinpusten und hinten raus.


----------



## the_leon (6. Dezember 2015)

Auf diesem Bild sieht es so aus, dass sie rauspusten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lasca (6. Dezember 2015)

Wäre natürlich fatal, danke für die Hinweise, wundert mich aber das wenn die Lüfter sich so behindern ich trotzdem gute Temp. hinbekomme, werde das Morgen direkt prüfen!

 Hat jemand noch ne Idee um meine Kühlung zu verbessern? Lautstärke ist mir total egal, bin am überlegen in den Deckel ebenfalls noch einen 1 weiteren 140mm Noctua zu installieren, den könnte ich ja so einstellen das er erst z.B ab 40 Grad überhaupt startet? So hätte ich trotzdem den Überdrück (hasse Staub...) und hätte ab 40 Grad noch einen zusätzlichen Lüfter der hilft die warme Luft rauszudrücken?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (6. Dezember 2015)

Wenn die Lüfter von Radiator reinpusten dann müssen die VOR dem Radiator sitzen und nicht dahinter. Die Luft von draußen muss doch durch die Radiator Lamellen gepustet werden, wie soll der sonst gekühlt werden.


----------



## Lasca (6. Dezember 2015)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Wenn die Lüfter von Radiator reinpusten dann müssen die VOR dem Radiator sitzen und nicht dahinter. Die Luft von draußen muss doch durch die Radiator Lamellen gepustet werden, wie soll der sonst gekühlt werden.



Ja ich hab mir bereits überlegt die Lüfter vor den Radiator zu bauen, solle bei dem Gehäuse kein Problem sein. Aber Grundsätzlich kühl ich die Lamellen ja trotzdem, wenn die Lüfter hinter dem Radiator sind da ich ja die Luft von draußen ansaug (sofern die Lüfter natürlich richtig rum verbaut wurden ).


----------



## wooty1337 (6. Dezember 2015)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Wenn die Lüfter von Radiator reinpusten dann müssen die VOR dem Radiator sitzen und nicht dahinter. Die Luft von draußen muss doch durch die Radiator Lamellen gepustet werden, wie soll der sonst gekühlt werden.



Sie können die Luft auch durchziehen, also recht es, wenn du die Lüfter einfach drehst. Ob die Lüfter push (Luft durch den Radiator drücken) oder pull (Die Luft durch den Radiator ziehen) macht keinen großen unterscheid. Wichtig ist, das sie die Luft ins Gehäuse befördern und nicht raus. 

Zur weiteren Belüftung: Prinzipiell kann ein weiterer Lüfter im Deckel nichts schaden, viel nützen würde er aber auch nicht. Es sei denn du betreibst massives OC und musst die VRMs kühlen.


----------



## Lasca (6. Dezember 2015)

ja mir geht es um jedes Grad  daher versuch ich es mal hab nur keine Lust au Staub  Gibt es Unterschiede wo im Deckel ich den Lüfter platzieren sollte`?

Edit: Update: Also Lüfter richtig einbauen hilft  waren tatsächlich verkehrt rum..hab jetzt nach 1 Stunde RealBench @ 4,2 GHz Max. 58 Grad


----------

